# no IDEA what these are..



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

So i was looking at my thermometer and noticed these white things just swiming around the heater... then i looked closer and noticed that they were all over my glass! Theres just one problem... idk if its babies.... lol....i got amano (ghost) shrimp and 2 crayfish inside... id love to take a picture of it, but theres just so damn tiny! lol....

Their white VERY VERY tiny... and it looks like they have "pincers" like ...

'|' <=- something like that but pretend the | is just a dot.... ill try and somehow get a picture of it... but i dont think ill be able too, there just so damn small

Edit: actually i highly doupt their babys lol.... theres just way to many
also, theres eggs on the glass too... they dont look like snail eggs... so thats out of the question, any idea what it is?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

planaria?


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

yeah thats what im thinking.... are they harmful? way to get rid of them?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

baby shrimp would like just like adults but very tiny.

Does it look like these?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

If it's like in the above picure, it's "Hydra."

"Pinschers?"
Ya got me there!

Planaria don't have anything that resemble pinschers... nor do they free-swim.

Doesn't sound like nematodes, either...

"Pinschers??"


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, some of them do look like planaria.... white and are like a string that slide against the glass... and then theres some that dont even look like that but just a dot and with pincers.... and their definately dont look like baby shrimp lol


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SpecialEffect said:


> Well, some of them do look like planaria.... white and are like a string that slide against the glass... and then theres some that dont even look like that but just a dot and with pincers.... and their definately dont look like baby shrimp lol


Most likly its planaria or something else hamless along those line. Either way water changes are probably the best method of removal.


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

Yep they're hydra - they usually come when I get planaria in my planted tanks. Kinda creepy, they move like spiders


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

jamezgt said:


> Yep they're hydra - they usually come when I get planaria in my planted tanks. *Kinda creepy, they move like spiders*


lol! thats exactly what they do... some of them just slim on the glass wall, and some move like spiders! so water changes the only way to remove them?

I wonder where they came from, maybe off the crayfish yah think? baught them on christmas eve


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

No idea to be perfectly honest.

I have them in my planted shrimp tank, and my girlfriend never does a water change when asked. I guess they come when the water parameters are off - a couple of water changes and gravel vacs should do. May want to increase the temperature alittle.


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

They come when water perams are off? ooo, guess i should test my water...

And well, the temperature in my tank is 25 degrees (77f) but my heater is set to 22 (cheapo elite heater) I cant really raise it because of the cray fish... infact, crayfish do better without the heater but i got ghost shrimp lol


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hydra is immobile i believe attaching it's self to rocks, substrate glass etc.
Do an image search for hydra, copepod, aquatic springtail, nematode and see what you come up with that looks like what you have.

Heres a ghost shrimp larva

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m133/th..._16/Larval1.jpg


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Personally I don't know why people go sticking things like crayfish in with their piranha anyway...


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Personally I don't know why people go sticking things like crayfish in with their piranha anyway...


lol, never said they were









My pirhanas are alone with 2 flying foxes... the crayfish are in a seperate tank









On topic...

Seems likely copepods...but baby copepods...

Or could be aquatic springtail cause they look similar

or maybe, nematode could be the white ones that slime across the glass...

lol, this is hard cause their so tiny









edit: I guess this is why i always see the shrimps climbing up the glass and floating... cause their trying to eat these darn things... seems to make sence


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Okay, let me rephrase.

"Not sure why people go sticking things like flying foxes in with their piranhas anyway..."


----------

